# Lionel tune up



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

6017 caboose out of a box. I cleaned it up for use. First I took it apart the trucks were rusted.
The shell was washed with a soft brush and liquid soap and water.











I used a demel wire wheel on the trucks and cleaned up the frame .I used a q tip and paint thinner to clean the small areas on the trucks.









The trucks were broken down for cleaning and painting. Grey priner and flat black. The frame got primer and gloss black. The bottom piece holding the knuckle was just cleaned not painted . Sometimes the inside gets rusted and only then I paint it.










The finished product.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Any tips on bending those post-war trucks so that they do not get ruined in the process?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The wheels were very tight. Probably never taken off. I used a small screwdriver to pry the side up leaning on the wheel.I try to minimize the time I pry it. Those end piece are tough. The first axle is harder. The second tilts more and is easier.I left the bottom on and removed both axles from one side and all three pieces came off. If you have to remove the bottom by using the tabs I slightly open the tabs on the rear. Never move the tabs all the way use their tension and pry off. The front may bent just a little to get the clearance needed for removal. I went through 6 pieces of rolling stock today. It is easier to remove by taking both axles off. The newer plastic ones sometimes break.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Another idea*

I bought some junkers, 6111 flatcars and wanted to spiff them up. I didn't want a repaint because I would loose the lettering and I didn't want a partial paint either.So tryiny something different I used scotch brite and removed all the rust spots to shinning metal. Clean with paint thinner and sprayed with clear gloss. The yellow is a before and the grey is after. Both were done




















I made brackets and painted them non standard colors.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Non Wax Up*

I bought the Future Floor finish and gave it a test run on a 6111 flat car. I used a polishing compound to remove unknown dark stains. I used soap and a brush then went to paint thinner before rubbing.I didn't do the lettering. I read a post where they spray it on directly from the bottle. I could see that would help. I just used a holey sock. It did streak but it did improve the look. This is just another option for an appearance tune up. Considering the car had small rust spots I am pleased with the results. Next time I would wear gloves before using it. YUK!











I got carried away and did a caboose. I cleaned the sides with thinner and used polishing compound on the roof. The coach is a pre non wax picture. It was hard to get an angle of non glare. Even the coach took a good picture . I had to redo it so you can see some differences. I thought the bottle was a bit much but I do have a few pieces to do


----------

